# Huge weight lifted!!



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Last night I banded a dozen babies, and I had to use some vaseline in order to get them on. I thought I was going to have twelve very, very young- old birds.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I know the feeling.


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought you could not band until January 1st of the new year? That's what the local AU club says. What are you banding with IF, AU?

Southwing


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Well that's what the code of ethics say for clubs but I guess pigeon suppliers don't get affected by that rule.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

The way I look at it, is if the AU ships them, they are fair game. I dont think 3 days makes a difference.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

We are very strict at holding our bands until Jan 1. I will have a flood of people New Years day coming over in a panic to get them on. Good thing is they dont stick around for chit chat. I do know of others that have birds banded already and personally dont feel the couple of days make a difference.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Leaving in 20 minutes for a one hour drive, to pick up my bands. We got snow this morning


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

We got ours also and don't see what difference it could possiably make. I have had may hatches that flew very well for me so a few days, nah!.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Just got my birds banded today. Drove over an hour, had a club meeting/lunch with the guys. Got my bands and drove back home and went straight into the loft and banded 6 birds. All had half of their wing feathers already. All Blue Bars apparently.

My wife said something to the effect of "hummph, you come home and go straight to the pigeons and don't even say hey to me. I see where I fit in this picture."

I told her I was in a hurry to band the birds and she said "yea, yea, yea, Excuses, excuses".

As should be obvious to y'all by now, I can't win for losing.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

conditionfreak said:


> Just got my birds banded today. Drove over an hour, had a club meeting/lunch with the guys. Got my bands and drove back home and went straight into the loft and banded 6 birds. All had half of their wing feathers already. All Blue Bars apparently.
> 
> My wife said something to the effect of "hummph, you come home and go straight to the pigeons and don't even say hey to me. I see where I fit in this picture."
> 
> ...


Best to be up front, the wife comes some where down the list after pigeon. If you are not cmfortable with that, then be OK with being loser.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Sound's personal to me, you sure you want to share it with the world?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Brummie said:


> Sound's personal to me, you sure you want to share it with the world?


No...but it is late, everyone has gone to bed....if you want to be great at something.....you have to be better then the next guy...duh......


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

I won't get my bands till the 24th. If I'm accepted into the club. :-]. The way things are going so far, it doesn't matter anyway. ;-|
Best of luck to everyone in the New Year! Bill KU4QB


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

you can always order bands from foys,new england pigeon supply, the vita king or jedds til you find out if the club lets you in ,at least you will be ready for when they hatch 
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2010bands.html
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/cat...g.php?page=1&category=Seamless%20Year%20Bands
http://www.vitakingproducts.com/storefronta.htm
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Equipme...-fdsh-Band-cln-Bands,-Seamless/Categories.bok


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Got 15 banded and 40 more in a few days. That should about finish up my first round. I really am doing alot of stuff different this year with really taking care of the breeders health, vitamins/minerals, feed, exc. Everything to the max and the birds are so beautiful. Man, those babies are looking awelsome. All I can say is, wow. I would be suprised if this don't make a difference in the youngsters.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I got fifty club bands yesterday, but I also ordered 20 from Foys because I thought they would be here sooner. I ordered them Dec. 10th and they said they would send them on the 26th.

Still don't have them on Jan. 1st.

What gives Foys?


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

How many rounds do you plan on breeding Ohio? 55 babies for your first round is mind boggeling for me, you have one serious breeding operation going on there  my first round is a little less than half of yours, i only have 10 pair.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Got mine from Foys also, never again. They were supposed to go out on 26th as their website stated. They did not ship til the 28 & 29 (I called to find out), sent regular slow-poke mail service. Finally got mine in the mail this morning and got my 2 first babies I ever had banded. Lot of vaseline, but got it done.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

My "PLAN" is to breed 40 young ones. Thirty for myself. Four for a race in Cleveland (OCR) and 2 for the PT Bragging Rights race. Also 4 for friends.

That is my "PLAN". (reminds me of that old joke, "Man makes plans and God laughs). My goal is to have a young bird team of just thirty. But I could go with 36 if things work out that way. I started with 45 last year and want to cut it down some. But last years young bird team were all donations from other club members and this year I am breeding my own. I'm guessing some fellow members will offer me birds, so I suspect my goal of 30 will be surpassed. I hate to say no to a fellow member because I feel like I am in some way stating that their birds are not good enough for me, if I do. I really do appreciate that they offer them also. For sure some of them have great birds. It's a "catch 22" situation. I want their birds but I don't want too many birds on my young bird team. But what would I do if they did not offer me any birds. If I didn't breed my 30 or so, I would be short. Yep. "catch 22"

I actually have a total of 70 bands. 50 from the club and 20 from Foys (arrived today). Last year, several guys were asking if I had any extra bands, throughout the year, so a few extras might come in handy.

One thing I noticed is that the club bands cost .75 cents each and the bands from Foys cost .45 cents each plus 3 dollars shipping. I think that .75 cents each is way too high. But what ya goin ta do?

I assume it depends on how many bands you order, that affects the price. Our club ordered 600, but Foys probably orders thousands from the AU, so they get a better deal.

Oh. Plus I am going to order several money race bands later. Haven't decided on how many just yet. Probably ten or so.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

conditionfreak said:


> My "PLAN" is to breed 40 young ones. Thirty for myself. Four for a race in Cleveland (OCR) and 2 for the PT Bragging Rights race. Also 4 for friends.
> 
> That is my "PLAN". (reminds me of that old joke, "Man makes plans and God laughs). My goal is to have a young bird team of just thirty. But I could go with 36 if things work out that way. I started with 45 last year and want to cut it down some. But last years young bird team were all donations from other club members and this year I am breeding my own. I'm guessing some fellow members will offer me birds, so I suspect my goal of 30 will be surpassed. I hate to say no to a fellow member because I feel like I am in some way stating that their birds are not good enough for me, if I do. I really do appreciate that they offer them also. For sure some of them have great birds. It's a "catch 22" situation. I want their birds but I don't want too many birds on my young bird team. But what would I do if they did not offer me any birds. If I didn't breed my 30 or so, I would be short. Yep. "catch 22"
> 
> ...


Your club is tacking a little, lets say "sur" charge on their bands. You have to order 1000 bands to get them for the $.45 amount but the 600 is not that much more. We do the same thing here but we just charge $.05


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Airbaby said:


> How many rounds do you plan on breeding Ohio? 55 babies for your first round is mind boggeling for me, you have one serious breeding operation going on there  my first round is a little less than half of yours, i only have 10 pair.



I am using a modified Bieche system and can only raising 2 rounds for me the fly as yb's. The third will be auction race birds but mostly birds to send out. The system I fly you can't use on the third round it only works on the first 2 rounds and I don't want the later birds holding my early hatches up. I only fly yb's and so I only need the space for my yb's and my breeders. I have alot more space than birds. I curently have 3 red rose lofts, a 8x16, a 8x15, a 8x20, and 10 individual pens in my garage for winter breeding new pairs. The 8x15 and the 8x20 are yb flying lofts. Last year I did not have as many breeders and bred more rounds and it did nothing but set me back everytime I added new birds to the mix. This will be my first year doing it like this and I bet it is going to work alot better. It is not as if I did bad last year but I want to be the best not just do alright.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good care always makes a difference. Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Our club bands are $.20 each for club members. I thought bands were supposed to be $.35 cents each, so $.75 seems like quite a bit.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Our club bands are $.20 each for club members. I thought bands were supposed to be $.35 cents each, so $.75 seems like quite a bit.


I paid .55 per band


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Our club bands are $.20 each for club members. I thought bands were supposed to be $.35 cents each, so $.75 seems like quite a bit.


I want to make sure that I have this correct. You are stating that your homing pigeon AU 2010 bands only cost you .20 cents each?

Man. Someone is making a profit at my expense if that is the case.

No wonder I got that "look" when I questioned why they cost so much. I figured they should be around .45 cents as that is what Foys charges. Surely no more than .50 cents each.

hmmm....I'm going to have to look into this more. I really don't care about the .75 cents each, but what I do not like is shennanigans. If they want to raise some club fund money by surcharging the bands, then I have no problem with that. But be up front about it and tell me that is the "plan".

When I questioned the .75 cent price, upon picking up and paying for my bands, I was told that the higher price was because they ordered less than 1000 bands and thus the price was more.

I still am having a hard time with anyone getting bands for .20 cents each though. The club or someone, must be subsidizing your bands fees. I don't think there is any way the AU would provide them that cheaply.

That must be a typo, or I'm having a brain fart moment.



EDIT:

Hey. I just remembered. I was "drafted" and made the club Vice President, the same day that I picked up my 2010 bands. I find that funny since I don't have a clue what the heck I am doing. But having said that, my first official act as Vice President is going to be to find out why our bands cost .75 cents each, when apparently no one else is paying that much. I know the people in my club are honest people, so there must be a misunderstanding here somewhere.

I will find out, one way or the other. I am going to email the AU and see what they say prices should be. I am also going to email the Combine President and see what the "going rate" is at the other clubs. If he knows.

Anyone paying that much for AU homer bands? ANYONE?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*AU Membership is a Great Bargain !*



conditionfreak said:


> I want to make sure that I have this correct. You are stating that your homing pigeon AU 2010 bands only cost you .20 cents each?
> 
> Man. Someone is making a profit at my expense if that is the case.
> 
> ...


If you have been "drafted" as your club's Vice President, then check with your Race Secretary, and ask him or her to open up the packet which was sent to each club. Among a whole bunch of things, is your 2011 Band Order Form. Someone would have filled one out last year, or bands would not have showed up.

Now, first of all look on the price list, and you will see prices of from .75 cents each, all the way down to .35 cents. It makes a difference if you buy more of something. In this case, if you buy only 500 bands, there is no price break....buy 600, or a 1,000 or 2100 or 5100 and you get a lower price. One thing that always sort of irked me a bit, is how some pigeon guys think. It's the old saying of penny wise, but pound foolish. Our old club would order some huge number of bands, in order to save that nickle or dime, and do you know what would happen every year ? Bands would go unsold, so the club...IE, the members would end up paying higher club dues to cover this waste. 

Now, having said all that, how do you think the AU finances all of it's activities and programs ? A big portion comes from band sales. Just look through the AU web site, and check out all the various different programs and services which are being offered. The dues alone, will not cover all the expense which is involved. And I could be wrong, but I don't think the price of bands went up for most of the 2000's ? But, the price of everything else sure did. 

I might just suggest, in your new duties as Vice President, that you take some time to really understand and appreciate some of the challenges facing the running of a National Organization such as the ARPU. That way you will be better prepared to explain to your club members, why they are investing in AU bands, and how their investment benefits all of us in the racing pigeon fancy.

By all means, read the various minutes to the meetings. http://www.pigeon.org/boardmeeting.htm 

And talk with some of the Directors, including the Executive Director Karen Clifton. http://www.pigeon.org/directors.htm

As a member of the American Racing Pigeon Union, I am very happy to invest, what turns out to be less then the cost of a cup of coffee a week, in order to support all the various very worthwhile programs and activities, that as AU members, we all make possible. Thank you for your support, and help your fellow club members see the value also.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Remember when the bands were just a nickel a piece. NOW yes AU went up on band orders last year for 2010 bands. Clubs also charge band fees before they order bands. Where you pay by march first each year for the next year bands. That way the bands are covered And to by at least 1000 bands allows for new members plus extras to members if they run out. And this is good. Some clubs never charge more then the band fee. But club to club has there method. Some charge a race fee then go on to charge a bird fee such as. 175 dollares to race then 1to 2 dollars per bird on each race Ect. Au, IF, Has a cost Bands are not supposed to be given out until Jan 1st But many clubs give them out days ahead.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been the Vice President of our club for two days. I did not expect the office nor know that officers were even going to be changed. It just happened all of a sudden, during a club lunch get together. I did not turn it down. You are correct Warren. I have a lot of learning to do in order to do it right. Or, I could just go with the flow. 

Our Combine charges approximately $160 per flyer for an old bird season. It depends on how many are actually going to fly. But it is approximately 160 bucks. There is no per bird fee. You can send up to 25 birds per race, for that fee paid. Yes, it is a bargain considering what gas and wear and tear on vehicles cost. The only way it does not become a bargain is if you lose all of your birds in a smash race. There are no refunds.

One problem I have with the AU, that just occurred recently. Is that they are "pushing" somewhat against allowing birds with other organization bands (such as IF banded birds) to race and be recognized for awards. They are not disallowing other org. banded birds, but you have to register the bird prior to racing it, and as I understand it, pay a fee, or the bird can not receive awards, such as national recognition or even diplomas. This seems one of those "slippery slopes" that will eventually lead to not being able to race IF banded birds. Not a big deal to me (I have one old bird IF banded), but could be to someone else. I know one new flyer that has all of his birds IF banded.

Now, I understand that there is a competition between organizations for the bucks. No problem with that. But I am sure that there are flyers with old birds that are banded IF, that want to continue to race their birds. A fee to do so is just another nail in the coffin of the sport. Surveys taken of members nationwide reveal that a majority believe the sport is "on the way out" (dying). Most believe the reason to be, not because of disease concerns, nor because of disinterest by potential new flyers. But believe the main reason is because of costs associated with this sport.

I personally think the costs are more than reasonable, but some do not have it as I do, and the costs are difficult to come up with. Especially since most flyers are on "fixed" incomes (guessing here, but I believe this to be so).

Money always ruins things. I thought the best things in life were supposedly free. Silly me


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You are right Mr. Lee. Our club ordered 1000 bands last year and changed to 600 this year, because hundreds went to waste. I like the idea of erroring on the "not having enough" side, and those that need more can get them from someone else or from the internet. Doesn't make sense for the club to eat the purchases of unused bands.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

conditionfreak said:


> I have been the Vice President of our club for two days. I did not expect the office nor know that officers were even going to be changed. It just happened all of a sudden, during a club lunch get together. I did not turn it down. You are correct Warren. I have a lot of learning to do in order to do it right. Or, I could just go with the flow.
> 
> Our Combine charges approximately $160 per flyer for an old bird season. It depends on how many are actually going to fly. But it is approximately 160 bucks. There is no per bird fee. You can send up to 25 birds per race, for that fee paid. Yes, it is a bargain considering what gas and wear and tear on vehicles cost. The only way it does not become a bargain is if you lose all of your birds in a smash race. There are no refunds.
> 
> ...



This is not new. You have to register alien bands by Jan. 15 I think and it cost you 50 cents and is only for OB's. If you want to be awarded by the Au why should you not have to contribute? I would not expect the IF to track my accoplishments and award me and I think they would laugh at you if you asked the to.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

"This is not new. You have to register alien bands by Jan. 15 I think and it cost you 50 cents and is only for OB's. If you want to be awarded by the Au why should you not have to contribute? I would not expect the IF to track my accoplishments and award me and I think they would laugh at you if you asked the to."

You may be correct, but as a new flyer I can only say that my first year (last year), there was no fee asked of me, and I did win diplomas.

Additionally, I pay dues to the AU, even if I do fly an IF banded bird. I am a card carrying member of the AU. My club and Combine are sanctioned by the AU. The way I see it, the AU should give me any awards earned, regardless if the bird is IF banded or not.

I would not be laughing if my IF banded old bird won a race and no diploma was forthcoming. I would be leaving the AU. 

Right now, it is a simple registering of the IF banded bird and a small fee. But what happens five years from now a new member who has a loft full of IF banded old birds, wants to join our club and race, and the AU has slowly changed from now until then, that IF banded birds are not legal?

I believe the word is incrimentilization. Sort of like Obamas new health care plan. Get anything now, and then eventually get to a full blown "single payer" system.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

It is not for diplomas or anything like that it is for National OB awards AU champion birds or Elite champions and stuff like that. I have a friend that has a bird that would have been a Elite champion but he never paid the fee of 50 cents. The AU makes money on the bands and they deserve to and that is probably why they want 50 cents for the non registered bands.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ohiogsp said:


> This is not new. You have to register alien bands by Jan. 15 I think and it cost you 50 cents and is only for OB's. If you want to be awarded by the Au why should you not have to contribute? I would not expect the IF to track my accoplishments and award me and I think they would laugh at you if you asked the to.


 I think you articulated it quite well. And, if at the margin, as conditionfreak suggested, some can't afford that .50 cents, then they can always forgo the AU awards. 

At the end of the day, if one really looks at the various expenses to join a pigeon club and to fly a small team of pigeons, it really is a very affordable hobby. 

The real issue, at the risk of getting OT, is not that pigeon racing costs too much, it's that the take home pay of many fanciers, after all those payroll taxes, is too little.........if you are a fancier, and you have children still living at home, then I can appreciate your pain....they never stop eating or going through clothes, shoes, etc. Funny thing, even though kids are expensive, people still seem to want to keep them !! That "Hobby" never seems to go out of fashion, regardless of cost!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Good point Warren. Since we have those little boogers anyway, let's just race the kids and forget the pigeons. Why let all of that food, clothing and shelter go to waste. Let's have some fun with them.

I can see it now. The first annual PT grandkid race. How about one mile?

Let me know folks, if this is a go. If so, I will "toss" my five year old grandson today. I'll take him out a couple of blocks and set him loose.

Same old story though. I would have to worry about the predators.

Ah well. Kids are a dime a dozen and fun to make anyway.

We won't even have to keep the cocks and hens seperated.

And the best part is when old "bird" season starts. Can you imagine me, Warren and and the rest, all "liberated" in Nashville and making our ways home to see who gets there the quickest (again, we probably won't have to keep the hens and cocks seperated)? Talk about a good time. (no credit cards, cash, phones or help allowed).

(hmmm....do I still remember how to hot wire a car?) (Why, yes. Yes I do) 







(lighten up folks. it's a joke)


----------

